
Why African millennials can't get enough of Bitcoin - rb808
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-42582343
======
rb808
> Finding a job here is almost like a lottery for graduates so Ugandans often
> have so-called side hustles. Peace has sold clothes and even got into money
> lending. Both failed. But buying cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin appeals to
> her because it requires less of her time and there are no upfront costs.

Why bother with a job, Bitcoin is so much simpler - just buy and make money!

